

A New Theory to Explain the Higgs Mass - wkcamp
http://www.wired.com/2015/06/new-theory-explain-higgs-mass/

======
topynate
See [http://motls.blogspot.co.il/2015/05/relaxion-new-paradigm-
ex...](http://motls.blogspot.co.il/2015/05/relaxion-new-paradigm-explaining-
higgs.html) \- the ratio between Plank mass and Higgs mass has to come from
_somewhere_ , and Motl isn't convinced that the source in this model is
particularly more natural.

------
uxcn
Do people really have difficulty with the possibility of a random multiverse?
We discovered earth wasn't the center of the universe, why do we need to
attribute so much meaning to our universe?

~~~
wkcamp
The issue is that a multiverse is so much harder to fathom and support,
because once we accept the multiverse theory, we begin to see the infinitely
different possible universes (that being said, infinity is hard to comprehend
as well).

~~~
uxcn
Actually, it's not even really easy for us to conceptualize basic physics.
Even an electron is difficult; we have no direct experience to compare a
reality smaller than the photons we use to construct a visual representation
of it.

In some ways, I feel like physics is starting to become a little more like
religion though, and honestly some theories seem like they're stretching to
find explanations that fit within our concept of beauty or symmetry or
simplicity. Not that I'm a detractor of _String Theory_ , but arguably we are
getting into territory where it's likely we can neither prove nor disprove
further possible explanations. I guess the biggest thing that bothers me
though, is that most people would seem to prefer existence be somehow
dependent on the phenomena of life rather than vice-versa.

------
smoyer
This was previously discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9613554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9613554)

